# Face shields immi/flying in and out of PH.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Went to immi today for visa extension, no more face shields required only masks. Handed in paperwork and a minute later another lady called me to the desk,,,, "sir Steve do you want to renew your ACR card today or in 2 months" I asked when it was due? "7th of August sir but next time is ok" I said let's do it now and get it out of the way. "Thankyou sir". 
Perhaps she was politely asking if I was carrying enough cash for this? Only one there but still the 1500 in express lane fees.

A mate of mine flew over a couple of weeks ago from Brisbane to Sydney to Manila and stayed for a week, asked him about swab tests and vaccination cards etc, and he said none of that required or asked for, said it was the same as the last time he flew in 2 and a half years ago except masks in all airports and on the flights.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> A mate of mine flew over a couple of weeks ago from Brisbane to Sydney to Manila and stayed for a week, asked him about swab tests and vaccination cards etc, and he said none of that required or asked for, said it was the same as the last time he flew in 2 and a half years ago except masks in all airports and on the flights.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


That's down to the airlines to police. He shouldn't have been allowed on the plane without, also one health pass asks for these details.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

https://ops.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2022/05/20220526-IATF-Resolution-168-RRD.pdf


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

COVID-19 and Travel Information | Last Updated: December 5, 2022







ph.usembassy.gov





As of June 12, 2022, the CDC rescinded its Order requiring all airline or other aircraft passengers to show a negative COVID-19 test result or documentation of recovery from COVID-19 to board flights to the United States from a foreign country. *CDC’s Order requiring proof of vaccination for non-U.S. citizen nonimmigrants to travel to the United States is still in effect. For more information see *Requirement for Proof of COVID-19 Vaccination for Air Passengers .

All non-immigrant, non-U.S. citizen air travelers to the United States are required to be fully vaccinated and to provide proof of vaccination status prior to boarding. This requirement does not apply to U.S. citizens, U.S. nationals, U.S. lawful permanent residents (Green Card holders), or immigrants.

The CDC will consider exceptions to COVID-19-related vaccination requirements on an extremely limited basis.  See our website for more information on how to apply for an exception through the U.S. Embassy in Manila.

Please see the CDC website  for traveler heath in the Philippines and COVID-19 vaccination information.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> That's down to the airlines to police. He shouldn't have been allowed on the plane without, also one health pass asks for these details.


I agree especially given the high rate of infection (40 to 50K a day from a country with only 25 million people) and a lackadaisy apathetic approach.

Anyway I was just the messenger here relaying my friends recent flight experience. He also told me that 2 months ago when he and his wife flew to New Zealand that they had to go through all the hoops and proofs both ways but not 2 weeks ago.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

I’ve flown Manila/Brisbane and back this month. They not checking vaccination cards as the OneHealthPass has all your info including your vaccinations on it. I wondered as well why they didn’t check our vax cards then I remembered it was on the OHP.


----------

